# Cebu visit



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Traveling to Cebu next week for a bit of business and some relaxing time with my fiancee, need to get my "Certificate of Singleness" as they Filipinos call it before the wedding next month, never been there before so I am looking for ideas on things to do, places to visit, things to see, and also hotels to stay in , in the area.

Any and all info is welcome.

Thanks


----------

